# A few very notable people



## Pappy (Feb 21, 2018)

A couple are easy. A couple not. One, you will be very surprised. Can you name them?


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Feb 21, 2018)

I think John Wayne is the middle top row. Walt Disney the far right? I have no idea of the others


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 21, 2018)

The images on my screen are positioned as  2 on top and 2 underneath. 

So my guesses are 1- soldier is Winston Churchill? 2- Not sure.
 3- does look like Walt Disney, 4- Mother Theresa


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 21, 2018)

The 3rd one looks a little like Walter Cronkite, but the photo seems like it comes from an earlier time.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 22, 2018)

The soldier is Winston Churchill
The young cowboy is John Wayne
Walt Disney....nope....Alfred Hitchcock
And a very rare photo of...Mother Theresa


----------



## Pappy (Feb 22, 2018)

Here are three more...


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 22, 2018)

The man in the white shirt- dunno
The 2 men together- Edgar Allen Poe and Abraham Lincoln
Bottom- Robert E Lee


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 22, 2018)

Wow, Alfred "Hatchplot" does look like Walt Disney.   Whodathunkit?


----------



## Pappy (Feb 22, 2018)

The man in the white shirt is Mark Twain.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 22, 2018)

OMG- if I stare directly at the eyes, I could tell now PLUS- it says Sam on his belt; Samuel Clemens. Good one, Papy


----------



## oldman (Feb 23, 2018)

Mark Twain, Poe and Lincoln and Robert E. Lee?


----------



## Pappy (Feb 23, 2018)

This one might be a little tough.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 23, 2018)

I know I've seen that face before (( love looking at old photos) but I can't zero in on it.


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 23, 2018)

George Arliss (silent film actor) ???


----------



## Falcon (Feb 23, 2018)

I get the pictures including a gorgeous  YOUNG  girl that  you are trying to tell me she  is  MotherTheresa.

Please tell me that  you've  been drinking and  and you can't see straight.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 23, 2018)

Falcon said:


> I get the pictures including a gorgeous  YOUNG  girl that  you are trying to tell me she  is  MotherTheresa.
> 
> Please tell me that  you've  been drinking and  and you can't see straight.



Hhahaha- that IS Mother Theresa, I have seen that before.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 23, 2018)

Cheers!   Hic!

 "Google"  Mother Theresa  and tell me where to find a picture of her looking like THAT.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 23, 2018)

Maybe tomorrow. There are a few others around, too.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 23, 2018)

OK  I just  Googled  Mother Theresa  and it said that she was born in India.  This gal doesn''t  look  Indian

to me.  There must be TWO  MotherTheresas  and I'm thinking of the OTHER one.   Sorry.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 23, 2018)

You don't have to look Indian to be born there Falcon. I forget.... Let me take a look before I go to bed.

From Wiki-
Mother Teresa, known in the Catholic  Church as Saint Teresa of Calcutta, was an Albanian-Indian Roman  Catholic nun and missionary. She was born in Skopje, then part of the  Kosovo Vilayet of the Ottoman Empire. After living in Macedonia for  eighteen years she moved to Ireland and then to India,


----------



## Falcon (Feb 23, 2018)

Thanks  RR.     SHE'S  the  one  I always  see  when I think of  Mother Theresa.

Nighty Night  :kiss:


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 23, 2018)

The pic of Mother Theresa looks like a young Elinor Donahue (actress played older daughter Betty on Father Knows Best).


----------



## hearlady (Feb 24, 2018)

I'm still trying to figure out the tall man.
Why do our noses get bigger as we get older? Hmm, I have something in common with Mother Theresa.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 24, 2018)

The tall fellow above, with the canes.

Hans Christian Anderson


----------



## Pappy (Feb 24, 2018)

New one.....


----------



## IKE (Feb 24, 2018)

I don't have a clue who that fella above is Pappy but he needs to go put some long britches on......I've seen better looking legs on chickens.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 24, 2018)

Ike.....:lofl:


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 24, 2018)

No clue. Some ragtime pianist, but ?


----------



## Pappy (Feb 24, 2018)

It’s Paul Gaugin.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 24, 2018)

This ones fairly easy.


----------



## exwisehe (Feb 24, 2018)

I'll take a wild guess
Earnest Hemmingway


----------



## Pappy (Feb 24, 2018)

You got it wise. That’s him.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 24, 2018)

Here’s a good one....


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 25, 2018)

He reminds me of Charlene Darling (Maggie Peterson) of the Andy Griffith show. :grin:   I'm obviously no good at this.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 25, 2018)

Sean Connery......


----------



## Pappy (Feb 26, 2018)

Look at this one.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 26, 2018)

Lyndon Johnson?


----------



## Pappy (Feb 26, 2018)

No Rose...I thought the eyes would give him away. He has passed, but was very famous.


----------



## exwisehe (Feb 26, 2018)

Again, a wild guess
John Wayne (again)


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 26, 2018)

The ears reminded me of Johnson, but the eyes do remind me of John Wayne, too.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 26, 2018)

Yes, it is John Wayne.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 27, 2018)

A famous singer and song writer.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 27, 2018)

Willy!!!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 27, 2018)

I just knew a guy from Texas would get him. :sentimental:


----------



## Pappy (Feb 27, 2018)

Guess this sweetheart.....


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 27, 2018)

OH, I think I got this one...Sandra Bullock?


----------



## Pappy (Feb 28, 2018)

You got it Nancy. Cute wasn’t she?


----------



## Pappy (Mar 1, 2018)

New one folks....


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 1, 2018)

Dionne Warwick?


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 1, 2018)

Beyonce?


----------



## oldman (Mar 1, 2018)

Pappy said:


> This one might be a little tough.
> 
> View attachment 48942



Hans Christian Anderson?


----------



## Pappy (Mar 1, 2018)

Nancy...you da Ma...I mean woman....:sentimental:


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 1, 2018)

Pappy said:


> Nancy...you da Ma...I mean woman....:sentimental:


It was a miracle, Pappy. I was looking on Youtube for the song _At Last_, by Etta James, and there was Beyonce singing it.  I looked at her and said, that's the woman!

Beyonce singing the Etta James Classic 'At Last'


----------



## Pappy (Mar 1, 2018)

Here you go...not to hard.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 3, 2018)

No clue.  Just hope she's not a relative.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 3, 2018)

Her name has a color in it.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 6, 2018)

Goldie Hawn ?   She looks mischievous enough in the picture below to pose like that.  (Final answer)


----------



## Pappy (Mar 6, 2018)

Nope...Pink


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 6, 2018)

Oh, I got it now... Pinkie Lee!!!   






(She is probably too young for me to even recognize her name.)


----------



## Pappy (Mar 6, 2018)

She’s all grown up now....


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 22, 2018)

Christopher Walken?


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 22, 2018)

(deleted to avoid confusion)


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 22, 2018)

NancyNGA said:


> Christopher Walken?



Yes


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 26, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 50106


I stumbled on it by accident.  Would never have figured it out otherwise.

Hint:  He is a singer  (yes?)


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 26, 2018)

NancyNGA said:


> I stumbled on it by accident.  Would never have figured it out otherwise.
> 
> Hint:  He is a singer  (yes?)


Yes


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 29, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 50106



Tom Jones


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 4, 2018)

Buddy Ebsen?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 4, 2018)

Yep you got it!!!


----------

